# Why Old Dogs Are The Best Dogs



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I need some tissues...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful thing to say. I'm not crying, there's something in my eye :uhoh:


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I am definitely getting that book. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes. We just had our old dog, Tanner, euthanized in late August. He was almost 16 years old and so much of that article was familiar and like what he was like towards the end. Thank you for sharing that article, it made my day. In a teary bleary kind of way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's been 5 1/2 years since we had to put down our sweet Apache.... the beautiful black springer, lab mix who we had had since she was 6 weeks old, who had grown up with our boys and lived until 2 weeks short of her 15th birthday. This story was so reflective of all we had gone thru with her and the love we still have for her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a tear jerker. I think I will still have to get this book. Beautiful, true and so painful for all of us, Even if you aren't a dog lover, (no one here) you would see your own aging and mortality.

I hate the thought of the day when Gunner may no longer be able to fetch the dummy /frisbee. Breaks my heart.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Today it's 6 months since our puppy died, so reading the last lines was not an easy thing to do. It's a beautiful story, thanks for sharing. Now I have to hug Emma even if she is asleep.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is DEFINITELY a tear jerker. We have a 9.5-year-old shepherd with hip arthritis and she can't really do stairs that much anymore, so I can totally relate.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I see a little bit of our beloved Rhett in this story....very touching. Thank you for sharing


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that touching piece...they're so special and we're so lucky to be a part of their life. Now please excuse me...I've got to go give old Woody a big hug!


Pete


----------

